# Bama cutting kids that have been commited for a year



## greene_dawg (Jan 16, 2012)

http://blogs.ajc.com/recruiting/201...o-sign-with-alabama/?cxntfid=blogs_recruiting


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jan 16, 2012)

No surprise there, he's been doing it for years....

That is how he gets 25 to 28 new every year ....

Dont matter he wins (champiunships) by gosh....


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 16, 2012)

I guess you missed the part about the injury/rehab...or signed commitment by Saban.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jan 16, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> I guess you missed the part about the injury/rehab...or signed commitment by Saban.



I'm just curious do you really believe that he doesnt cut players more than the avg school ??


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 16, 2012)

greene_dawg said:


> http://blogs.ajc.com/recruiting/201...o-sign-with-alabama/?cxntfid=blogs_recruiting



A couple of issues with this thread and post. First, Where are the other "Kids" that you speak of? The article was about one player. Secondly, Where does the article state that he was cut? His enrollment was obviously delayed but the scholarship is still on the table. Just wondering, Did you actually read the article you tagged?
Now, with that being said, do I actually like that this happened to the KID? No. I would have much rather seen his scholly honored this year with his commitment and given a red shirt or medical redshirt if not completely healed. However, many schools would have pulled the scholly due to the injury.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 16, 2012)

Every year some of you whine about anything you can find about Bama.  Y'all need to suck it up and just play better football.  If Bama were just a mediocre team I would be willing to bet 95% of you wouldn't say one word.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 16, 2012)

fairhope said:


> A couple of issues with this thread and post. First, Where are the other "Kids" that you speak of? The article was about one player. Secondly, Where does the article state that he was cut? His enrollment was obviously delayed but the scholarship is still on the table. Just wondering, Did you actually read the article you tagged?
> Now, with that being said, do I actually like that this happened to the KID? No. I would have much rather seen his scholly honored this year with his commitment and given a red shirt or medical redshirt if not completely healed. However, many schools would have pulled the scholly due to the injury.



But, but, but,,,,,,,, it's Bama and everyone knows that Saban is evil.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 16, 2012)

It's unethical at best... But we all know how it works with Bama fans... Principle and a man's word will always play second fiddle to winning football games. So Bama is going to "find this kid a job" and sign a paper towel saying his scholarship will be honored next season? Some of you are either blind, stupid, or just don't care what your program does as long as your dancing in the endzone at the end of the day. Shameless...


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 16, 2012)

greene_dawg said:


> It's unethical at best... But we all know how it works with Bama fans... Principle and a man's word will always play second fiddle to winning football games. So Bama is going to "find this kid a job" and sign a paper towel saying his scholarship will be honored next season? Some of you are either blind, stupid, or just don't care what your program does as long as your dancing in the endzone at the end of the day. Shameless...



Here we go again


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 16, 2012)

greene_dawg said:


> It's unethical at best... But we all know how it works with Bama fans... Principle and a man's word will always play second fiddle to winning football games. So Bama is going to "find this kid a job" and sign a paper towel saying his scholarship will be honored next season? Some of you are either blind, stupid, or just don't care what your program does as long as your dancing in the endzone at the end of the day. Shameless...



I read the article and I say that your blind, stupid or just don't care statement should apply to whomever reads the article and comes up with the conclusion of the original thread.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 16, 2012)

.....


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 16, 2012)

greene_dawg said:


> It's unethical at best... But we all know how it works with Bama fans... Principle and a man's word will always play second fiddle to winning football games. So Bama is going to "find this kid a job" and sign a paper towel saying his scholarship will be honored next season? Some of you are either blind, stupid, or just don't care what your program does as long as your dancing in the endzone at the end of the day. Shameless...



Never seen Bama dance in the endzone. They are way too disciplined to pull those antics. Are you sure you are not confused with another team? I do see you are a UGA fan.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 16, 2012)

yellowduckdog said:


> No surprise there, he's been doing it for years....
> 
> That is how he gets 25 to 28 new every year ....
> 
> Dont matter he wins (champiunships) by gosh....



The barn ain't so lilly white itself, by gosh.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 16, 2012)

A couple of things that need to be pointed out, the article came from the Atlanta Constipation, need I say more about that.

Also, the article was 100% one sided, there is only the accuser and the accuser's allegations.  Hardly what could be called objective journalism.  

Would it be ethical in a court of law to base a judgement on just one side of the argument?


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 16, 2012)

greene_dawg said:


> It's unethical at best... But we all know how it works with Bama fans... Principle and a man's word will always play second fiddle to winning football games. So Bama is going to "find this kid a job" and sign a paper towel saying his scholarship will be honored next season? Some of you are either blind, stupid, or just don't care what your program does as long as your dancing in the endzone at the end of the day. Shameless...





fairhope said:


> Never seen Bama dance in the endzone. They are way too disciplined to pull those antics. Are you sure you are not confused with another team? I do see you are a UGA fan.




Oh yes, I had to search to see what team you are so confused about with the enzone dance and this is what I found.
So glad it was not Bama, I would hate for someone to run the score up on us next year and still be calling timeouts with less than 2 minutes to go. Classic....


----------



## AccUbonD (Jan 16, 2012)

Where is riprap? he could straighten this mess out.


----------



## Horns (Jan 16, 2012)

David Mills said:


> A couple of things that need to be pointed out, the article came from the Atlanta Constipation, need I say more about that.
> 
> Also, the article was 100% one sided, there is only the accuser and the accuser's allegations.  Hardly what could be called objective journalism.
> 
> Would it be ethical in a court of law to base a judgement on just one side of the argument?



You refer to the player as the "accuser." He is not accusing anything. He states facts that happened to him personally. If he is dumb enough to accept the petty excuse that Saban gave him, then let him wait a year to play. For the record, it also says that he thinks that he could play this coming season.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 16, 2012)

AccUbonD said:


> Where is riprap? he could straighten this mess out.


I already know what our esteemed colleague Mr. Rap would say:
SABAN IS A LIAR!!!


----------



## nickel back (Jan 16, 2012)

Justin Taylor of North Atlanta High School has been committed to Alabama for nearly a year.(how did he become the 26th commitment?)this is how (The 5-foot-11, 208-pounder missed his senior season with a knee injury.)

# What do you think happened? “Coach Saban just said I’m the 26th commitment. I would be the 26th signee. I guess he went and picked up somebody else. He said I make 26 and they only get 25. They talked about bringing me in next January.” [Note: Alabama has 27 commitments]


----------



## nickel back (Jan 16, 2012)

but the kid said he is cool with it.......# What was your reaction? “I’m cool with it, as long as I get to Alabama and play. And, as long as I have more time to recover and get solid.”

I hope Saban does not back out on this kid but I if i was the kid I would wake up and smell the coffee........


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 16, 2012)

A couple of things, commitment does not equal signature on NSD, commitment does not equal academic eligibility and then you have  early enrollment.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 16, 2012)

just asking but,would it not be better to have the kid there to rehab his knee,to be with the team,learning the offense and so on?


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 16, 2012)

nickel back said:


> just asking but,would it not be better to have the kid there to rehab his knee,to be with the team,learning the offense and so on?



I would say yes. But we all know it is a numbers game and I am not talking about 21-0 I am talking about 85 schollies for any LSU fans that might be lurking.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 16, 2012)

Horns said:


> You refer to the player as the "accuser." He is not accusing anything. He states facts that happened to him personally. If he is dumb enough to accept the petty excuse that Saban gave him, then let him wait a year to play. For the record, it also says that he thinks that he could play this coming season.



How do you know he is stating facts?  Just imagine me saying this real slow so you will understand:

There                              are                          two                     sides                     to                              every                             story.

Unless you want to start using sharia (Islamic) law.

Let's suppose the kids allegations (look this word up in the dictionary) are true,,,,,,, so what.  Does UGA recruit more than 25/year?  I'll bet dollars to doughnuts that every college does because not every recruit signs with said university.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 16, 2012)

Just win baby


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 16, 2012)

For those who don't want to bother clicking on the link...

Nick Saban to Atlanta RB: You can’t sign with Alabama until next year

11:56 pm January 15, 2012, by Michael Carvell

One of Georgia’s top running backs said that was told by Alabama’s Nick Saban this weekend that he will have to wait until next year to sign with the Crimson Tide.

Justin Taylor of North Atlanta High School has been committed to Alabama for nearly a year, last February becoming the No. 7 pledge for this year’s class. The 5-foot-11, 208-pounder missed his senior season with a knee injury.

A couple of weeks ago, Taylor and his high school coach, former NFL RB Stanley Pritchett, both said they were informed by Alabama assistant Chris Rumph that it was likely that Taylor would not be able to sign with the Crimson Tide this February.

Alabama’s 2012 recruiting class is currently ranked as No. 1 in the nation by Rivals.com. Alabama has 27 commitments and is in the running for a few more elite prospects. The Crimson Tide is also accused of being one of the most frequent offenders in the practice of “over-signing” – which is when a college signs more players than they have scholarships available. (Click to go to website)
Alabama Nick Saban still has seven Georgia players that will sign on Feb. 1 after telling Justin Taylor to wait until next year (AP photo)

Alabama's Nick Saban still has seven Georgia players that will sign on Feb. 1 after telling Justin Taylor to wait until next year (AP photo)

Back to Taylor: He took his official visit to Alabama this weekend and had the chance to sit down for a face-to-face meeting with Saban:

    How did Nick Saban explain it to you? “Coach Saban said he wished he would’ve been able to tell me this in August instead of now.  He said the only reason he can’t sign me is because he can’t sign 26 people. They can only sign 25 people. He said he was going to sign me with the next class. But he also said he would sign a piece of paper to show that they are keeping their word – they are going to sign it and they want me to sign it to make sure I know I still have my scholarship.”
    When did Alabama first tell you that you couldn’t sign with them this February? “Coach Rumph actually told me about two weeks ago. Well, he called my coach, who told me, and then I called Coach Rumph. This weekend was the first time that they really broke it down like that. This was the first time I heard it from Coach Saban.”
    What do you think happened? “Coach Saban just said I’m the 26th commitment. I would be the 26th signee. I guess he went and picked up somebody else. He said I make 26 and they only get 25. They talked about bringing me in next January.” [Note: Alabama has 27 commitments]
    What was your reaction? “I’m cool with it, as long as I get to Alabama and play. And, as long as I have more time to recover and get solid.”
    What will do you do this fall? “He said I’m going to stay in Georgia. They are going to find me a job. I’m going to work. I’m going to physical therapy at least seven days per week. I guess I will work, go to physical therapy and get strong … I will come in with the class of 2013. I’ll get there with the early group so I can do winter workouts and spring football.”
    What about this piece of paper that you said Saban would sign? “Coach Saban is going to sign his name on a sheet of paper saying that I still have my scholarship. It was just for me. It’s to say they really still want me.”
    RB Justin Taylor has been committed to Alabama for nearly a year (Photo courtesy of 247sports.com)

    RB Justin Taylor has been committed to Alabama for nearly a year (Photo courtesy of 247sports.com)
    What is the status of your knee injury from August? “I’m good right now. I’ve already had the surgery and everything. I’m running right now. They want me to be 100-percent healthy. They said it takes at least a year [to recover]. They said yeah, some can bounce back in 5-6 months. But the only people who bounce back in 5-6  months are the ones in college because there are on campus and they have that physician to be there seven days per week. I don’t have that. I only work out two days per week with my physical therapist.”
    Do you think you could play this fall? “I feel like I could play this fall.”
    With Saban saying you cannot sign with Alabama this year, will that make you look at other colleges? “I’m going to go ahead and stick with Alabama. I mean, I’m committed to them. They committed to me. They want me. I know they want me because that’s what they are telling me. If they didn’t want me, they wouldn’t let me keep my scholarship, They could’ve taken it when I first got hurt. If any other college wanted me, they would’ve hit me up. I haven’t really heard from anybody since the injury.”
    What other schools were recruiting you the hardest? “Tennessee came through and I only talked to them one time. They gave me a number and the number didn’t even work. There was South Carolina and Georgia. They both stopped talking to me because I was committed to Alabama.”


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 16, 2012)

I love this time of year, especially since the LSU propoganda office had been closed.  For the next 8 months we get to hear about how great Uga is gonna be next year. Hint, win the games that matter. You guys can't even win one game this past season against one of the four good teams you played.  Saban will win his third national title at Bama before Uga wins one if ever. Worry about the problems in Athens as they are more pressing,like recruiting players and getting a coach that have the guts it takes to win a title. RTR


----------



## riprap (Jan 16, 2012)

I just hope the kid gets to go to bama when he is promised.

 Belichick and Saban are the best in their profession and push the envelope as far as they can. They are the reason new rules have to be written.


----------



## Horns (Jan 16, 2012)

David Mills said:


> How do you know he is stating facts?  Just imagine me saying this real slow so you will understand:
> 
> There                              are                          two                     sides                     to                              every                             story.
> 
> ...



I know what a dictionary is and what it is used for. Look up liar and Saban's picture will be there. Some Bama fans just can not understand the definiton of oversigning. Regardless of how many players UGA recruits, we do not sign more than the allowed 25 per year maximum. This is Factual. Look it up.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 16, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> I love this time of year, especially since the LSU propoganda office had been closed.  For the next 8 months we get to hear about how great Uga is gonna be next year. Hint, win the games that matter. You guys can't even win one game this past season against one of the four good teams you played.  Saban will win his third national title at Bama before Uga wins one if ever. Worry about the problems in Athens as they are more pressing,like recruiting players and getting a coach that have the guts it takes to win a title. RTR





Haters gonna hate Bro

Whos cryin' about this,  the kid or fans of other teams?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 16, 2012)

Horns said:


> I know what a dictionary is and what it is used for. Look up liar and Saban's picture will be there. Some Bama fans just can not understand the definiton of oversigning. Regardless of how many players UGA recruits, we do not sign more than the allowed 25 per year maximum. This is Factual. Look it up.



I looked up liar and I didn't see Saban's picture.

Are you really that dense?  Did you read the article?  

Who has oversigned?? There has been no signing, no one can sign unti 1 Feb.  

Listen to this, pay strict attention:

GET-YOUR-FACTS-STRAIGHT

This article was not about oversigning.


BTW, look up loser in the dictionay and you will see Richt's picture.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 16, 2012)

greene_dawg said:


> For those who don't want to bother clicking on the link...
> 
> Nick Saban to Atlanta RB: You can’t sign with Alabama until next year
> 
> ...




The kid is "cool with it" ...what's _*your*_ problem? 
Greene,...green with envy and it shows.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 16, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> I love this time of year, especially since the LSU propaganda office had been closed.  For the next 8 months we get to hear about how great Uga is gonna be next year. Hint, win the games that matter. You guys can't even win one game this past season against one of the four good teams you played.  Saban will win his third national title at Bama before Uga wins one if ever. Worry about the problems in Athens as they are more pressing,like recruiting players and getting a coach that have the guts it takes to win a title. RTR



all I am saying is I would be one mad Father or Mother if this was my kid.


rather anyone here will say it or admit to it its easy to read why he is not going to BAMA this year even though he was number 7 on the pledge.

(Justin Taylor of North Atlanta High School has been committed to Alabama for nearly a year, last February becoming the No. 7 pledge for this year’s class.)

I say the kid better face the facts and find another school.

We all know if Saban wanted him,he would be there this year on the team  learning the offense.Saban comes to this kid 16 days before national signing day and gives him this info.....come on


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 16, 2012)

yellowduckdog said:


> I'm just curious do you really believe that he doesnt cut players more than the avg school ??



More than the avg. schools?   No, unless you consider that BAMA probably has more athletes to choose from than "avg." schools, more walk-ons, more that actually make their grades etc., etc.

All programs cut athletes...in all sports.

That is a fundamental responsibility of coaching.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 16, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> All programs cut athletes...in all sports.
> 
> That is a fundamental responsibility of coaching.



I can agree with this.....


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 16, 2012)

So now the kid has a problem with it. Y'all are running out of defenses.

BIRMINGHAM, Alabama -- After being asked to delay his enrollment at Alabama until next year, previously committed running back Justin Taylor has decided to seek out another school to sign with in February.

Taylor, a 5-foot-11, 200-pound running back from Atlanta's Washington High School, told the Atlanta-Journal Constitution in an interview Sunday that he was still planning to sign with the Crimson Tide after head coach Nick Saban asked him to delay his enrollment until January of 2013, a process known as "grayshirting", due to Alabama having more committed recruits than the 25 they will be allowed to accept on National Signing Day. Taylor now says he has changed his mind.

"At first I was cool with it but the more I thought about it, the less I liked it," Taylor said in a phone interview. "I have already missed an entire season of football because of my injury. I decided I just can't miss another season. It's no hard feelings against Alabama but I just decided it's best for me if I go somewhere that I can be at least practicing with the team this year, even if I have to redshirt. I haven't talked to any other schools yet but I will start looking right now."

After suffering a torn ACL for which he underwent surgery in early September of 2011, Taylor missed his entire senior season at Washington. In his junior season, Taylor rushed for 11 touchdowns and over 1,500 yards.

"I am about a month and a half away from being fully healthy again," Taylor said of his injury. "There's really no reason I couldn't be working out and practicing with my new team by the time the summer starts. I am sorry it had to work out like this but I think it will work out for the best for everybody."

Taylor is rated a three-star prospect by 247Sports.com and is ranked No. 37 among running backs in the 2012 class.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 16, 2012)

greene_dawg said:


> So now the kid has a problem with it. Y'all are running out of defenses.
> 
> BIRMINGHAM, Alabama -- After being asked to delay his enrollment at Alabama until next year, previously committed running back Justin Taylor has decided to seek out another school to sign with in February.
> 
> ...



Best wishes to him.


----------



## steeleagle (Jan 16, 2012)

greene_dawg said:


> It's unethical at best... But we all know how it works with Bama fans... Principle and a man's word will always play second fiddle to winning football games. So Bama is going to "find this kid a job" and sign a paper towel saying his scholarship will be honored next season? Some of you are either blind, stupid, or just don't care what your program does as long as your dancing in the endzone at the end of the day. Shameless...



How is it unethical?  No one lied to him.  Saban has been doing it for years, so it is common knowledge.  This is a non-story.

Note:  I do not root for Alabama.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 16, 2012)

greene_dawg said:


> It's unethical at best... But we all know how it works with Bama fans... Principle and a man's word will always play second fiddle to winning football games. So Bama is going to "find this kid a job" and sign a paper towel saying his scholarship will be honored next season? Some of you are either blind, stupid, or just don't care what your program does as long as your dancing in the endzone at the end of the day. Shameless...



Why do you care?


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 16, 2012)

update-

http://blogs.ajc.com/recruiting/201...gn-with-alabama-yet/?cxntfid=blogs_recruiting


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 16, 2012)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Why do you care?



No need to be hostile.

Greene,
 Saban uses every advantage, loophole, rule, involved with recruiting the next class. He will absolutely recruit every prospect he believes will fit the team. Where the problems come in is when a talented player may not qualify academically, was injured, etc. Some coaches will run the risk of a talented kid qualifying later. He won't. 
Now, in Justin's case: He's coming off an ACL injury and would join a team stacked at running back. He would not play next year anyway. All he was asked was to wait a year. This would allow him to have a year to heal his ACL injury and not waste a year of eligibility.
 We have this same conversation every year. Yes, Saban is a relentless mercenary. Some of you guys act like this is still little league where the winner gets a pizza party. Like it or not college football is now a billion dollar industry and every school out there wants that money.  Some coaches are willing to hurt feelings and pull scholarships to field a championship caliber team. Some aren't.  
Crystal Balls in the trophy case or the moral high ground? It's a dilemma, ain't it?


----------



## gin house (Jan 16, 2012)

It happens everywhere on different size scales.   Bama is where they are because of coaching and talent.  In order to have the best talent theyre going to cull out the lower recruits.  College football is about winning to the schools and coaches, you dont win you dont have a job.   Just look at your own teams(i know mine does it also)  You see kids transfering all the time...Its not always to get playing time at little colleges, sometimes its the coach telling them now is the time to go elsewhere.  Does look better on the school when it reads he transfered.  If Saban doesnt cull hard he doesnt have three national titles.......He knows what it takes and its life, the reality of it is the kid isnt as good as the rest and Saban doesnt want him.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 16, 2012)

Rh, what is out of state tuition gonna cost that kid for 1 year?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 16, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Rh, what is out of state tuition gonna cost that kid for 1 year?



Around $35,000 per year with room and board. 
However, i thought the article said he was told to stay here( Georgia) for a year and then he'd get an athletic scholarship to Bama.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 16, 2012)

How many kids give verbals and then bail out at the last minute?. Where's their commitment to the school?.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 16, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Around $35,000 per year with room and board.
> However, i thought the article said he was told to stay here( Georgia) for a year and then he'd get an athletic scholarship to Bama.





bullgator said:


> How many kids give verbals and then bail out at the last minute?. Where's their commitment to the school?.



I understand what you're saying, but that is a different situation.  Schools have backup plans, but a kid having a ship yanked late, might not.  Being a recruit has to be tough, these kids are told a bunch of things by the schools that are recruiting them and for various reasons, things can change.  A kid might commit to a school because he is the only player at that position that the school is going take.  When said school starts reaching out to another player at the same position, things get dicey.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 16, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> I understand what you're saying, but that is a different situation.  Schools have backup plans, but a kid having a ship yanked late, might not.  Being a recruit has to be tough, these kids are told a bunch of things by the schools that are recruiting them and for various reasons, things can change.  A kid might commit to a school because he is the only player at that position that the school is going take.  When said school starts reaching out to another player at the same position, things get dicey.



He also had offers from Georgia Tech, Georgia, Arkansas, and South Carolina. He has  some time left for offers to come or him to look around. It's not like he's totally out of options.  He still has a scholarship promised from Bama, just probably not this year.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 16, 2012)

Anyone wanna take a guess who said this?

"Now, if we’re going to sign two receivers and we offer five, which I think you have to offer at least five to get two, if two commit, then a third guy wants to commit, you might say, We have filled up at that position. I think everybody understands that."


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Anyone wanna take a guess who said this?
> 
> "Now, if we’re going to sign two receivers and we offer five, which I think you have to offer at least five to get two, if two commit, then a third guy wants to commit, you might say, We have filled up at that position. I think everybody understands that."


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 16, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> No need to be hostile.
> 
> Greene,
> Saban uses every advantage, loophole, rule, involved with recruiting the next class. He will absolutely recruit every prospect he believes will fit the team. Where the problems come in is when a talented player may not qualify academically, was injured, etc. Some coaches will run the risk of a talented kid qualifying later. He won't.
> ...



Robert - You got it and kudos for saying it.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Anyone wanna take a guess who said this?
> 
> "Now, if we’re going to sign two receivers and we offer five, which I think you have to offer at least five to get two, if two commit, then a third guy wants to commit, you might say, We have filled up at that position. I think everybody understands that."



Would you agree that a team filling up is different than a player being committed (for a year), then having a ship yanked?

And I didn't read the article, but what is this rb supposed to do while he sits out a year? What will he do about taking classes, working out and staying in football shape?


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 16, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> He also had offers from Georgia Tech, Georgia, Arkansas, and South Carolina. He has  some time left for offers to come or him to look around. It's not like he's totally out of options.  He still has a scholarship promised from Bama, just probably not this year.



I wasn't speaking specifically to this case, but overall.  And just because he had other offers, that doesn't mean that those teams haven't already filled those spots.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 16, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Would you agree that a team filling up is different than a player being committed (for a year), then having a ship yanked?
> 
> And I didn't read the article, but what is this rb supposed to do while he sits out a year? What will he do about taking classes, working out and staying in football shape?



I see, schools are suppose to give a millions in scholarships so students can use their resources in hopes of a 1 in 10 chance of making the team. 

Get you a job with the Fire Department, but make them understand that you won't be able to work for a year due to an injury, but you still want full pay and benefits while you use their facility to get back into shape, and hopefully will fully recover.

SERIOUSLY?

How much money did UGA spend on Brent Benedict to rehab him, only for him to bail to WV?


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I see, schools are suppose to give a millions in scholarships so students can use their resources in hopes of a 1 in 10 chance of making the team.
> 
> Get you a job with the Fire Department, but make them understand that you won't be able to work for a year due to an injury, but you still want full pay and benefits while you use their facility to get back into shape, and hopefully will fully recover.
> 
> SERIOUSLY?



Yes, seriously.  It's called honoring your word...oh yeah, you aren't famiar with that.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How much money did UGA spend on Brent Benedict to rehab him, only for him to bail to WV?



Not sure, but probably not as much as you think.  You act like we had to go hire 3 more trainers and buy new equipment to help him rehab.

Unless there are discipline problems, I think it's crap that a coach will not honor a scholarship, regardless who it is.  I have nothing against bama or Saban, excellent program and coach.  However, I don't agree with the practice of yanking a kid's ship due to injury.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 16, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Yes, seriously.  It's called honoring your word...oh yeah, you aren't famiar with that.



Wow.



rex upshaw said:


> Not sure, but probably not as much as you think.  You act like we had to go hire 3 more trainers and buy new equipment to help him rehab.



So you have no clue how to add up the cost of a scholarship, facilities and salaries for personal trainers and sports physicians I guess. 

Good night all, I see this is nothing more than a childish squabble trying to talk sense reality with those that lick the feet of St. Richt. Funny how their tune was different the first part of the season, especially right after the Boise game..


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 16, 2012)

Miguel, you want to show me where I changed my tune from the first part of the season?

And again I ask, what is that kid to do next year while he sits out?


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 16, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Not sure, but probably not as much as you think.  You act like we had to go hire 3 more trainers and buy new equipment to help him rehab.
> 
> Unless there are discipline problems, I think it's crap that a coach will not honor a scholarship, regardless who it is.  I have nothing against bama or Saban, excellent program and coach.  However, I don't agree with the practice of yanking a kid's ship due to injury.



Technically, the scholly was not yanked,...it will be there next year, and the kid never signed anything.
If BAMA (Saban)does not honor his word, then that is wrong.

These "offers" _and_ "verbal commitments" are all conditional until a contract is signed.

Gray shirts are nothing new.

Saban told the kid to continue his rehab at home, attend some classes and come back next year.

If any of you has gone through an ACL reconstruction, then you know...you may be able to do 75-85% of your pre-injury activity with in the first 8-10 months, structurally your knee is sound,...but mentally, the confidence is not there.
You tend to favor your "off" (uninjured)leg too much, and very likely will injure that leg as a result.
Donta Hightower played one year after his injury, but not well...by his own admission it took a second year to regain his confidence and mobility.
If you are trying to make the team, I don't think a shaky wheel is your ticket.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 17, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Yes, seriously.  It's called honoring your word...oh yeah, you aren't famiar with that.



Ouch


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 17, 2012)

Rip, "technically" it was not yanked, but you have to admit, this is not a good way to handle these kids.  This kid missed his entire senior season, yet Saban waits until 1 month before signing day to tell him "next year"?  Fan of the program or not, that's garbage.  Saban handcuffed this kid, by waiting this long and that is the main problem I have with it.  If the injury is the reason for wanting him to enroll late, then September is when the decision should have been made, not January.  

And if you think I feel this way because it's Saban, that couldn't be further from the truth.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 17, 2012)

Suppose I have committed to buying a truck from someone.  Since I have committed, the seller has turned down other offers.  But, before I could pick up the truck, the seller wrecks it.

According to some of you, I am still ethically committed to buying the truck despite the fact that it has been wrecked.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 17, 2012)

David Mills said:


> Suppose I have committed to buying a truck from someone.  Since I have committed, the seller has turned down other offers.  But, before I could pick up the truck, the seller wrecks it.
> 
> According to some of you, I am still ethically committed to buying the truck despite the fact that it has been wrecked.



Come on David, not even close.  Do you think an injured Trent Richardson gets the same treatment?  Answer that objectively, not as a fan of the program.  

If Saban said from the start, if you get injured, then we will want you to sit out a year, I could understand that, as there is total transparency.  However, that was not the case and this kid had put all his eggs in this basket.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 17, 2012)

David, do you mind explaining this-

http://blogs.ajc.com/recruiting/201...ustin-taylor-after-season-ending-knee-injury/


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 17, 2012)

Rex - You're fighting an uphill battle. College football means more than a man's word to many in the state of Alabama. Just keep that in mind when talking to some of these guys.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 17, 2012)

Needs change, Rex. 
We expected TR to go pro, but with Don'ta Hightower and Dre Kirkpatrick also declaring for the draft, I imagine Saban feels the needs on the defensive side is more important right now. He recruits heavily on D, almost to a fault because defense is his passion.
 It is what it is.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Anyone wanna take a guess who said this?
> 
> "Now, if we’re going to sign two receivers and we offer five, which I think you have to offer at least five to get two, if two commit, then a third guy wants to commit, you might say, We have filled up at that position. I think everybody understands that."



That means that you pull the offer to the first one who committed and shut down his recruitment for a year????


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 17, 2012)

greene_dawg said:


> Rex - You're fighting an uphill battle. College football means more than a man's word to many in the state of Alabama. Just keep that in mind when talking to some of these guys.



Well, their argument doesn't hold water if you look at the article I posted above from September 6, when Bama pledged to stick with Taylor and "honor" the pledge.  Load of crap...


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jan 17, 2012)

The kid didn't get hurt last week, he got hurt months ago.  Just now coming forward and saying wait til next year is the problem.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 17, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Needs change, Rex.
> We expected TR to go pro, but with Don'ta Hightower and Dre Kirkpatrick also declaring for the draft, I imagine Saban feels the needs on the defensive side is more important right now. He recruits heavily on D, almost to a fault because defense is his passion.
> It is what it is.



It was no surprise that Hightower or dre were going to leave early.  Click the link above.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 17, 2012)

Alabama’s Nick Saban to stick by football scholarship to RB Justin Taylor after season-ending knee injury
1:30 pm September 6, 2011, by Michael Carvell

Alabama said they are going to stay committed to him,” Pritchett told the AJC. “That’s a good thing, you know, when a team will stick by a guy who is injured. That’s really good by Alabama. And I know Justin will work hard to get his knee back right and be ready to go next season in college.”


Could someone explain this?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 17, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> It was no surprise that Hightower or dre were going to leave early.  Click the link above.



Okay, i read it. 
 I still stand by my earlier statement that he would not have played next year anyway and an extra year to rehab the knee is the right thing to do. Now, if he gets snubbed next year by Saban, you can heap all the criticism you want on him and i'll agree with you.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 17, 2012)

Rh, half the kids who have given a verbal are on the defensive side of the ball, 5 of which are lb's and 4 of which are db's.  Shouldn't that cover the loss of 1 lb and 1 db?


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 17, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, i read it.
> I still stand by my earlier statement that he would not have played next year anyway and an extra year to rehab the knee is the right thing to do. Now, if he gets snubbed next year by Saban, you can heap all the criticism you want on him and i'll agree with you.



You read it, but do you get it?  Bama was to honor their commitment to this kid...not for 2013, but for 2012.  How do you accept a commitment, then confirm said commitment after an injury, only to turn around 3 months later and say, my bad...we'll take you next year.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 17, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Rh, half the kids who have given a verbal are on the defensive side of the ball, 5 of which are lb's and 4 of which are db's.  Shouldn't that cover the loss of 1 lb and 1 db?



Believe it or not, Saban won't return my calls or ask my advice as far as recruiting.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 17, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Well, their argument doesn't hold water if you look at the article I posted above from September 6, when Bama pledged to stick with Taylor and "honor" the pledge.  Load of crap...



Hold on,,,, Saban told the kid that Bama would give him a scholly but he needed to rehab his knee.  With the NCAA talking about decreasing the total number of scholly players from 85 to 80, one has to make more prudent decisions.

The fact is is that the kid wants to play NOW, Saban/Bama doesn't think the kid is ready.  But, all we have is just the player's say so on everything and his stand point; NCAA rules prohibits the university from commenting.

The number of allowable scholorships have become very precious and will become more-so in the future.

I'm not gonna sit here and say it doesn't suck from the players stand point, but you are going to see more and more of it because the demand to win is just too high. 

So, you either keep up with the Jones' or you become a perennial door mat.

Nothing is fair in life and there definately are no guarantees, I know that sux but that is just the way it is.

But face it, you can change rule after rule after rule and Saban will find a way to legally and consistently out-recruit everyone.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 17, 2012)

David, you're side stepping the issue.  If bama had been up front with this kid in September, this wouldn't be the problem that it is.  I don't understand why you guys can't just say "yeah, that's a pile of crap".  You said bama can't comment, but do you think Pritchett would throw his buddy Rumph under the bus?  David, I agree with a lot of what you say, but this is homerism at it's finest.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 17, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Alabama’s Nick Saban to stick by football scholarship to RB Justin Taylor after season-ending knee injury
> 1:30 pm September 6, 2011, by Michael Carvell
> 
> Alabama said they are going to stay committed to him,” Pritchett told the AJC. “That’s a good thing, you know, when a team will stick by a guy who is injured. That’s really good by Alabama. And I know Justin will work hard to get his knee back right and be ready to go next season in college.”
> ...



sounds to me like they are still committed to him,...just for 2013, not 2012


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 17, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> David, you're side stepping the issue.  If bama had been up front with this kid in September, this wouldn't be the problem that it is.  I don't understand why you guys can't just say "yeah, that's a pile of crap".  You said bama can't comment, but do you think Pritchett would throw his buddy Rumph under the bus?  David, I agree with a lot of what you say, but this is homerism at it's finest.



I said earlier that if Saban did not honor his word for 2013 then that was bad.

Answer this, suppose this kid comes into the program, can't perform, gets cut because there are 4 other healthy backs competing...is that fair to the kid?


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 17, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> I said earlier that if Saban did not honor his word for 2013 then that was bad.
> 
> Answer this, suppose this kid comes into the program, can't perform, gets cut because there are 4 other healthy backs competing...is that fair to the kid?



Rip, Saban said he would honor the pledge for 2012 in the September article, not 2013.

As to your second point, he could be healthy and still not beat out the other 4 backs, but if you promise a kid you are sticking with him for 2012, then you honor it, end of story.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 17, 2012)

You guys are also forgetting that the SEC used to allow 28 schollys.  Since this kid committed, the SEC reduced it to 25.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 17, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Rip, Saban said he would honor the pledge for 2012 in the September article, not 2013.
> 
> As to your second point, he could be healthy and still not beat out the other 4 backs, but if you promise a kid you are sticking with him for 2012, then you honor it, end of story.



We'll just have to agree to disagree on this point.
For the record, I don't care if this happens at BAMA, Auburn, UGA or where ever, to me it is fundamental to team sports.
All offers are conditional till signed on the dotted line...then you continue to perform to keep your position/place on the team.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 17, 2012)

David Mills said:


> You guys are also forgetting that the SEC used to allow 28 schollys.  Since this kid committed, the SEC reduced it to 25.



What # commit was Taylor?  Should this have been handled before now?  You guys sit at 26 right now and still going after others, does this mean more kids are about to be given their walking papers?


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 17, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> We'll just have to agree to disagree on this point.
> .



10-4.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 17, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> What # commit was Taylor?  Should this have been handled before now?  You guys sit at 26 right now and still going after others, does this mean more kids are about to be given their walking papers?



Walking papers??????  No papers have been signed either way at this point and can't until 1 Feb.

I don't know how many back-fills we have this year.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 17, 2012)

This is not the first time that a kid with an injury has been affected with recruitment. I don't have time to sit down and research it but I think we can all agree that it does happen. Now if this was something that was known back in September, the kid should have been made aware of Saban's intent at that time to give him the opportunity to make other arrangements. The funny thing is that in the first article that was posted, the kid was okay with it and now it is a problem. I guess public opinion or the AJC got in his head.


----------



## Stackem (Jan 17, 2012)

What happened with that kid, I think his name was Delvin Burns from Carver High. His offer was pulled as he arrived on campus to offer his commitment or something like that.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 17, 2012)

Stackem said:


> What happened with that kid, I think his name was Delvin Burns from Carver High. His offer was pulled as he arrived on campus to offer his commitment or something like that.



Yes, in the summer before burns senior year, he had an offer pulled off the table.

Lack of communication almost hurt us with the Carver kids.  Not good business...


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 17, 2012)

The Atlanta Constipation doesn't report everything especially when it makes teams other than UGA look bad.  Here's something else this kid had to say (as reported in the B'ham News):  

_he talked to Saban on Sunday during a visit to Tuscaloosa. According to Bone, Taylor said, "He was going over everything with me. It was going in one ear and out the other."_

Wow, everything Saban had to say went in one ear and out the other; great attitude.

Also:

_He could've been forced to take a grayshirt, like it or not, when he had no choice, though Nick Saban has said in the past that all potential grayshirts are informed of that possibility in advance.
In this case, by Taylor's own admission, Saban gave him a choice._

Looks like Saban/Bama tried to work with him and proposed a solution that was *mutually* beneficial.  Nope, some of you have decided that Saban is the debil and that's all there is to it.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 17, 2012)

In July 2009, Georgia coaches rescinded a scholarship offer to Carver quarterback Devin Burns after he traveled to Athens with his family to commit to the Bulldogs in person. That prompted McGee to ban Bulldogs coaches from recruiting on Carver’s campus. About two weeks later, McGee withdrew the ban and Georgia eventually re-offered Burns. The quarterback signed with Maryland instead, and Carver defensive lineman Corey Crawford said the experience led him to choose Clemson over Georgia.


----------



## Horns (Jan 17, 2012)

The majority of the time, the AJC does whatever it can to make UGA look bad.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 17, 2012)

David, here is the rest of it-

It's easy to suggest that Saban should've told Taylor where he stood earlier. After all, Taylor committed to Alabama early, in February of 2011, and stayed committed. Waiting till now to ask a player to wait to sign limits his options because recruiting classes fill up earlier than ever. Schools hold precious few spots open, usually for the biggest names.

The 5-foot-11, 208-pound Taylor is rated as a three-star recruit.

On the flip side, Saban and Alabama didn't drop Taylor after he hurt his knee and underwent surgery in September. Taylor told Scalici that he's "about a month and a half away from being fully healthy again."

"There's really no reason I couldn't be working out and practicing with my new team by the time the summer starts," Taylor said. "I am sorry it had to work out like this, but I think it will work out for the best for everybody."

The best part of Taylor's situation is the way it highlights the wisdom in the SEC's new rule limiting signing classes to 25 players. That rule passed last spring.

If Alabama could sign 28 players, as under the old rule, Taylor may have been asked in advance by the coaches to sign Feb. 1 but delay his enrollment until January of 2013. Once he signed, he would be bound by the National Letter of Intent.

Under the new rule, Alabama was forced to make a decision on signing Taylor now. When the school decided it didn't want to sign him in this class - Alabama has more than 25 commitments and is still pursuing uncommitted players - that gave Taylor a choice. Taylor said he's weighing other options, including Purdue and Tennessee.

That's still not an ideal situation, and itEdited To Remove Profanityunderscores why no one should get angry when a player changes his commitment at the last minute. The system is heavily weighted toward the schools, not the prospects.

In another twist to the Taylor story, his high school coach is also his legal guardian, and that's not all. Stanley Pritchett Jr.Edited To Remove Profanityplayed college ball at South Carolina with Alabama defensive line coach Chris Rumph, the lead recruiter on Taylor.

Pritchett told the AJC Monday night that Rumph first told him about two weeks ago that Alabama wanted Taylor to wait to enroll until 2013. How did Pritchett react to that news?

"I was mad," he told the paper. "I think it was both Justin's injury and that Alabama has too many commitments. But Coach Saban said it was just the injury. ... They felt like he was kind of behind on his rehab. They didn't feel like he would be ready to come in August and compete."

Pritchett disagreed with that diagnosis.

"I'm disappointed with the whole process," he said. "If a kid commits and the college accepts it, then the college should honor it."


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 17, 2012)

More reason to move forward with an early signing period. These kids have enough on their minds with graduation and sports. If they get the process over with before the season they can focus on what they need to focus on and the contractual side of the scholly is done and binding on both sides.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 17, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> David, here is the rest of it-
> 
> It's easy to suggest that Saban should've told Taylor where he stood earlier. After all, Taylor committed to Alabama early, in February of 2011, and stayed committed. Waiting till now to ask a player to wait to sign limits his options because recruiting classes fill up earlier than ever. Schools hold precious few spots open, usually for the biggest names.
> 
> ...



You didn't have to display the article, I read it via the link.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 17, 2012)

I still dont understand how you Bammers can defend it. We all know what Saban does. We all know he wins championships too. Doesnt hide the fact that he does this to kids every year.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 17, 2012)

What I find to be a glaring omission is that a kid can decommit at any time before he signs; it happens all the time  and that seems to be OK with everyone.  Never mind a school may have  had to rescind some offers because said athlete(s) committed before someone else.

Many times a school does not know until NSD if a player is coming.  

What is also a glaring omission from many of you is that Saban did not pull the scholly offer, he just delayed it for a semester, there really is no difference in this than it is in grey shirting.

So, it seems that this “ethics” issue only runs one way with some of you when it comes to Bama and Saban.

There are numerous Div I schools that do not have a full contingency of commitments.  If he is as good as he thinks he is  then he should have no problem getting an offer from another team.  Here’s a 3 star RB that just had major knee reconstruction, extremely  risky and not a commodity in very high demand.  Given the fact of his status and that he would still have a scholly at Bama (the defending NC and a top Div 1 program), the offer seems to be fairly generous.  If he were to accept the offer and continue to rehab the knee, he could actually be more competitive in the long run.  

But, like so many kids, the “now” is all that matters.  Also, given his status, our depth and incoming recruits, it is not very likely that he would ever have any meaningful playing time so his looking elsewhere would probably be in his best interest anyway.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 17, 2012)

David, as the article pointed out, recruiting heavily favors the schools, not the athletes.  As you pointed out, some kids wait until signing day to commit, a double edged sword.  Just as it affects the school, it greatly can negatively affect the player.  Many kids have missed out on a scholarship from school x, because they waited too long.

As for the grey shirting comment, you are wrong.  Saban did pull his scholly for 2012.  As for grey shirting, that happens when a school likes a player and has not offered them a ship, but ask them if they would be willing to wait and sign the following February...which is different than accepting a kids commitment, then revoking it and say we will sign you next year.  At least with a true grey shirt, the kid knows up front what the situation is.

David, funny how you say that to these kids, the now only matters.  Why should Justin Taylor feel any more confident that his ship will be honored next year, after he was assured after the injury it was still good for 2012?


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jan 17, 2012)

I say let them sign anytime.  Don't have a signing day.  You decide you want to flip after you signed, you can sit out a year.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 17, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I still dont understand how you Bammers can defend it. We all know what Saban does. We all know he wins championships too. Doesnt hide the fact that he does this to kids every year.




...he ain't alone in this...just the most successful at it.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 17, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> David, as the article pointed out, recruiting heavily favors the schools, not the athletes.  As you pointed out, some kids wait until signing day to commit, a double edged sword.  Just as it affects the school, it greatly can negatively affect the player.  Many kids have missed out on a scholarship from school x, because they waited too long.
> 
> As for the grey shirting comment, you are wrong.  Saban did pull his scholly for 2012.  As for grey shirting, that happens when a school likes a player and has not offered them a ship, but ask them if they would be willing to wait and sign the following February...which is different than accepting a kids commitment, then revoking it and say we will sign you next year.  At least with a true grey shirt, the kid knows up front what the situation is.
> 
> David, funny how you say that to these kids, the now only matters.  Why should Justin Taylor feel any more confident that his ship will be honored next year, after he was assured after the injury it was still good for 2012?



You need to read everything, Saban said he would sign any piece of paper honoring his scholarship offer.

Justin taylor admitted that he was informed that a grey shirt was always possible.

_" but ask them if they would be willing to wait and sign the following February...which is different than accepting a kids commitment"_

How is this different?  Will a kid accept a grey shirt unless he had some reasonable expectation that he would get a scholly?  Isn't offering the grey shirt the same "dangling of the carrot"?  Isn't the grey shirt the same as accepting a kid's commitment?

BTW, I looked up and read an article where Richt said he grey shirts as well.  But, when you aren't winning NCs it doesn't matter.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 17, 2012)

What good is a piece of paper?  He already assured JT in September that his ship for 2012 was good.

Justin said a greyshirt was always possible?  Where dis you read that?  Here is what his coach had to say about it-

When Justin injured his knee last August, did Alabama mention the possibility of a “grayshirt” and waiting until next year to sign? “No, they never said anything like that at all. They were good about it. They made it clear they still wanted him this year. They said they were going to stick by him and honor the scholarship. They kept saying that over and over – ‘We’re going to stick by him.’”

When was the first time Alabama mentioned the possibility of delaying his offer until next year? “It was two weeks ago from Coach Rumph. We never had talked about it before at all. [Rumph] explained how they would have a spot for him next year, and I don’t think they would do this to him again next year. Then again, you never know, because college football is still a business. They might decide to go in a different direction. You never know.”

No, a grey shirt is not the same as offering a kid a scholly.  With a grey shirt, the kid is still actively pursuing and being pursued by other schools.  A grey shirt offers a kid a spot for the next season, because there is no room for him now.  Most kids shut down the process after they commit.  So to say that yanking a kids ship and giving him the option to grey shirt is the same as a typical grey shirt, you are wrong.

As for richt and grey shirting, there is total transparency.  Richt has never pulled a kids ship and offered up a grey shirt.  What he has done was be up front and honest.  He has told kids that if UGA is filled up, and they want to grey shirt, they can.  That is far different from accepting a commit, assuring the commit, then yanking the offer and saying "you can sign next year".


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 17, 2012)

This guy appeared to be a discipline problem from the start but was still offered by UGA, committed and then the offer was removed weeks before signing day. What gives?





UGA revokes football scholarship offer from WR/DB Zack Witchett, longtime Bulldogs’ commitment (Updated)
11:12 pm January 5, 2011, by Michael Carvell


UGA coach Mark Richt had eventful day on Wednesday with recruiting. Two UGA recruiting targets picked other schools at the Under Armour All-Star game, while the scholarship of longtime UGA commitment Zack Witchett of Booker T. Washington was revoked by the Bulldogs (AJC file)
UGA has revoked the football scholarship offer to Booker T. Washington WR/DB Zack Witchett, who had been committed to the Bulldogs since last summer.

The news was delivered on Wednesday by UGA assistant Tony Ball in telephone calls to Witchett and his high school coach Stanley Pritchett.

“[Ball] said they were going to revoke the offer,” Pritchett said. “They said Georgia couldn’t take a chance on a guy that they didn’t know whether or not he could stay out of trouble and contribute to the team next year.”

Georgia’s decision was made with National Signing Day less than a month away (Feb. 2).

“Yes, I was surprised by the timing,” Pritchett said. “I hadn’t heard from Georgia’s coaches in a couple of weeks. I didn’t know what was going on. Then [Ball] called me [on Wednesday]. He said ‘it was a tough decision, a hard decision — and that they wished him well and hoped he could get on with another school.”

Witchett was suspended three games of his senior season for violating undisclosed team rules, according to his coach. Georgia was made aware of the situation at the time.

On Thursday morning, Pritchett also confirmed to the AJC that Witchett had some other undisclosed issues in November that further concerned Georgia’s coaching staff.

“The [suspension] was the big thing to Georgia, and then there were some character things that kept coming up that I really can’t discuss,” said Pritchett, citing privacy laws. “It was a combination of things over a period of time … up until November.”

Witchett could not be reached on Wednesday night, and UGA officials are not allowed to comment on prospective student-athletes, per NCAA rules. However, Pritchett did reveal on Thursday morning that Georgia’s coaches told him a couple of times in November that Witchett’s actions could jeopardize his scholarship offer.

“The last time we talked about it was back in November,” Pritchett said. “It was my understanding that Georgia wanted to make sure that he continued to do the right things. They were going to monitor Zack’s progress, and that’s pretty much how we left it.” The coach said he was unaware of any player problems in the month of December.

“I didn’t know what Georgia was going to do. They are in a position where they have to win now, and they don’t have time to deal with these off-the-field issues with players.”

Prichett, the former NFL running back, declined to go into details surrounding Witchett’s three-game suspension and other issues due to privacy laws. However, he strongly defended his player.

“He’s a good person at heart,” Pritchett said. “He’s young and made some bad decisions. But he’s a kid, and kids make mistakes. I guess this situation will show other kids that you have to make good decisions at all times or something like this can happen to you.”

Pritchett said Witchett was absent from school on Wednesday but that the two talked over the telephone.  “I feel very bad for Zack … he was very disappointed because he really wanted to go to Georgia. His heart is at Georgia and he has always been a fan of Georgia.

“It’s his dream school, and I know he must feel like his dreams are shattered right now. Hopefully he can bounce back with another school.”

Witchett has been committed to Georgia since last June. Pritchett said several colleges, including Appalachian State, had called about his player by Thursday morning.

“I’m sure there are some schools that are going to pick up on him because he’s a good talent … he has just got to get himself together,” Pritchett said. “Hopefully, it will all work out well for [Witchett] in the end, and he will bounce back and learn from this experience.”


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 17, 2012)

What don't you get?  The kid had issues and UGA was already dealing with current players getting in trouble.  Richt couldn't take a risk on a kid who's recent behavior had raised some flags.

Pretty sure this came down from mcgarity...


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 17, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> What don't you get?  The kid had issues and UGA was already dealing with current players getting in trouble.  Richt couldn't take a risk on a kid who's recent behavior had raised some flags.
> 
> Pretty sure this came down from mcgarity...



Soooooooo


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 17, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> What don't you get?  The kid had issues and UGA was already dealing with current players getting in trouble.  Richt couldn't take a risk on a kid who's recent behavior had raised some flags.
> 
> Pretty sure this came down from mcgarity...



Bama is already dealing with injuries at the running back position with Dee Hart coming off the same injury this guy is. He has not proven that he is 100% mentally or physically. Bama can't take the risk on a kid who has not rehabbed mentally and physically completely with the injury.

By the way, I don't agree with Bama pulling this and sure dont agree with UGA. Glass Houses Rex....

Do you get it? I used the same verbage you did just plugged in injury where you had behavior.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 17, 2012)

David Mills said:


> Soooooooo



So you don't understand mcgarity (the new ad who is replacing Evans, who was married and got pulled over for DUI, while having his female passenger's underwear in his lap) wanting to do a little house keeping?


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 17, 2012)

fairhope said:


> Bama is already dealing with injuries at the running back position with Dee Hart coming off the same injury this guy is. He has not proven that he is 100% mentally or physically. Bama can't take the risk on a kid who has not rehabbed mentally and physically completely with the injury.
> 
> By the way, I don't agree with Bama pulling this and sure dont agree with UGA. Glass Houses Rex....
> 
> Do you get it? I used the same verbage you did just plugged in injury where you had behavior.



Can you say stretch?  Behavior issues and injuries are totally different.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 17, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> So you don't understand mcgarity (the new ad who is replacing Evans, who was married and got pulled over for DUI, while having his female passenger's underwear in his lap) wanting to do a little house keeping?



I do but why did they wait so close to signing day to pull the scholly. The article said that the kid had not been in trouble for a couple of months.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 17, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Can you say stretch?  Behavior issues and injuries are totally different.



You are right. Behavior issues can be dealt with(if the right coach is involved)  where injuries are career ending in some cases.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 17, 2012)

fairhope said:


> I do but why did they wait so close to signing day to pull the scholly. The article said that the kid had not been in trouble for a couple of months.



He had not been in trouble as it related to the team, but he had been in trouble.  Got caught smoking weed.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 17, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> As for the grey shirting comment, you are wrong.  Saban did pull his scholly for 2012.  As for grey shirting, that happens when a school likes a player and has not offered them a ship, but ask them if they would be willing to wait and sign the following February...which is different than accepting a kids commitment, then revoking it and say we will sign you next year.  At least with a true grey shirt, the kid knows up front what the situation is.



Well, that's not really correct.  Greyshirting occurs when the player has committed and a scholly is on the table at a future date, usually one semester.  The grey shirt status implies that there is a limited understanding between the 2 parties though it is not binding.  

Look, no matter what the circunstance is, no matter what the facts are, to many of you Saban is the devil and Bama always has an unfair advantage.  I'm not going to argue it any more because as long as Bama keeps winning y'all are gonna keep harping the same ole worn out mantra.

But, when UGA or some other "ethical" team does it, it's ok.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 17, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> He had not been in trouble as it related to the team, but he had been in trouble.  Got caught smoking weed.



The last time we talked about it was back in November,” Pritchett said. “It was my understanding that Georgia wanted to make sure that he continued to do the right things. They were going to monitor Zack’s progress, and that’s pretty much how we left it.” The coach said he was unaware of any player problems in the month of December.

No problems in December. Why did they wait until January to pull the scholly for events that happened  prior to December.


----------



## riprap (Jan 17, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> He had not been in trouble as it related to the team, but he had been in trouble.  Got caught smoking weed.



That's only a one game suspension in college.

The kid going to UGA made a choice to do wrong. The kid going to bama I'm sure did not choose to have an injury.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 17, 2012)

David Mills said:


> Well, that's not really correct.  Greyshirting occurs when the player has committed and a scholly is on the table at a future date, usually one semester.  The grey shirt status implies that there is a limited understanding between the 2 parties though it is not binding.
> 
> Look, no matter what the circunstance is, no matter what the facts are, to many of you Saban is the devil and Bama always has an unfair advantage.  I'm not going to argue it any more because as long as Bama keeps winning y'all are gonna keep harping the same ole worn out mantra.
> 
> But, when UGA or some other "ethical" team does it, it's ok.



I don't think Saban is the devil, but I don't agree with what he did.  And grey shirting is done up front, before an offer is made and certainly prior to one being accepted.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 17, 2012)

riprap said:


> That's only a one game suspension in college.
> 
> The kid going to UGA made a choice to do wrong. The kid going to bama I'm sure did not choose to have an injury.



Bama offered when the kid was not injured and UGA offered knowing this kids history. Next?


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 17, 2012)

fairhope said:


> No problems in December. Why did they wait until January to pull the scholly for events that happened  prior to December.



clearly they were not convinced.  When 11 players get arrested in a year and you are the new ad, you are going to look deep into who we take.  And witchett was offered well before any issues came up.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 17, 2012)

fairhope said:


> Bama offered when the kid was not injured and UGA offered knowing this kids history. Next?



Wrong, he was offered prior to any knowledge of off field issues.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 17, 2012)

Question. You have a contract to buy a horse on Jan. 20th. on January 18th the horse injures its leg and no one knows how well rehab will go. Are you still purchasing that horse?


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 17, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Wrong, he was offered prior to any knowledge of off field issues.



And you are sure of this? If that is the case then i see why UGA has so many issues. The first thing they should ask the coach is about behavior or off the field incidents.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 17, 2012)

fairhope said:


> And you are sure of this? If that is the case then i see why UGA has so many issues. The first thing they should ask the coach is about behavior or off the field incidents.



Exactly.  Mcgarity came in and laid down the law.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 17, 2012)

good lawd.....


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 17, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> good lawd.....



i had to keep it active 'till you got back on.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 17, 2012)

greene_dawg said:


> That means that you pull the offer to the first one who committed and shut down his recruitment for a year????



I don't know, ask Mark Richt, he is the one I quoted in that post you are responding to.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't think anyone will confuse this with a Mensa meeting...


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 17, 2012)

greene_dawg said:


> I don't think anyone will confuse this with a Mensa meeting...


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 17, 2012)

greene_dawg said:


> I don't think anyone will confuse this with a Mensa meeting...



Yeah, well look who called the "meeting"...


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Bump.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 18, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> Bump.



For what? Any aspect left that hasn't been covered?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> For what? Any aspect left that hasn't been covered?



I don't think Rex has got it all out of his system yet.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 18, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> I don't think Rex has got it all out of his system yet.



I believe I've stated my case.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 18, 2012)

heard this morning on the radio that a LSU recruit had switched to Auburn because Les Miles had to make room for Gunner Kiel when he comitted. Les asked this recruit to pay his own way or delay his enrollment. The LSU writer said that with Gunner Kiels defection it really cost them two recruits. Has anyone heard anything about this or is it a mute point because it is not CNS or Bama?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 18, 2012)

fairhope said:


> is it a mute point because it is not CNS or Bama?



DING!!!!!!! DING!!!!!!!! DING!!!!!!!   We have a winner!!!!!!


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 18, 2012)

word.
this kid the article speaks of is _STILL_ committed to BAMA...even seen sporting a Crimson Tide baseball cap yesterday...

Must not be too bothered by all the hula baloo


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 18, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> word.
> this kid the article speaks of is _STILL_ committed to BAMA...even seen sporting a Crimson Tide baseball cap yesterday...
> 
> Must not be too bothered by all the hula baloo



true, but found this interesting-

On recent communication with Alabama: “I talked to [assistant coach Chris Rumph] on Monday. It kind of hit him hard when he read everybody’s comments on the AJC below the story. I asked him questions like ‘Why didn’t he let me sign this year and then let me redshirt?’ Coach Rumph said ‘Because of the commitment list.’ I asked him some of the same things people were bringing up on the AJC. I asked him ‘Since I was the seventh commitment of this class, why can’t I be redshirted since I’ve been committed so long?’ [Rumph] didn’t have anything to say, to be honest. He was like ‘I don’t know but I will talk to the coaching staff.’ [Rumph] is supposed to come talk to me this week, probably Wednesday.”


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 18, 2012)

I've tried to stay out of all this oversigning stuff as I gave my opinion about this over the last few years and have no interest in debating it again. 

Yes, I know, this specific situation is not oversigning technically as of yet but it's the crux of the argument.

My question is, why do LSU or Bama fans argue the point out of both sides of their mouth? On one hand, they will say, he was hurt, or didn't make the grades, or was a discipline problem or bla bla bla concerning those leaving the program as to make excuses for oversigning to fill those needs, then on the other hand, they will just say it's legal, not unethical, and everybody does it garbage? Just go back and read this thread and you will see this done over and over. There is no need to argue both sides because one side makes you look foolish. To even use the argument about grades, transfers, injuries etc, is why Saban or Miles do what they do is just crazy. If that was the case, every school in america would be doing it. I garuntee you OSU has the exact same issues as Bama but yet they signed 39(which is absurd) less players over the last 5 years than Bama according to oversigning.com. WHY, because the conference feels it's unethical just as most other conferences do to oversign and restricts them from signing that many.

SOOOO, if you think what Saban or Miles does is just fine, thats ok, but just say that. When you start adding all the other garbage to your argument you then start losing the argument because all schools have those specific issues. It's like poor little Bama has all these issues and poor little Saban is just trying to compensate for them. If you think it's fine, than stop making excuses.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 18, 2012)

Madsnooker said:


> I've tried to stay out of all this oversigning stuff as I gave my opinion about this over the last few years and have no interest in debating it again.
> 
> Yes, I know, this specific situation is not oversigning technically as of yet but it's the crux of the argument.
> 
> ...



Good post.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 18, 2012)

David Mills said:


> DING!!!!!!! DING!!!!!!!! DING!!!!!!!   We have a winner!!!!!!



Are yall really trying to play the victim?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 18, 2012)

Madsnooker said:


> I've tried to stay out of all this oversigning stuff as I gave my opinion about this over the last few years and have no interest in debating it again.
> 
> Yes, I know, this specific situation is not oversigning technically as of yet but it's the crux of the argument.
> 
> ...



Let's get it straight, once and for all.  This isn't an oversigning issue, no one has signed anything.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 18, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Are yall really trying to play the victim?



SGD, I think that it is a bad practice when any school does it. My problem is that some people are so quick to jump on CNS and Bama and I can only guess that it is because he does it and he is successful. What about the teams that do it but are not high profile or have not achieved the success that he has. There was an article last year about UGA dropping a guy because he was a behavior risk. When questioned, I was told that he smoked pot by a member here. Don't they all seem to smoke weed these days? If UGA cuts schollies because of smoking pot, IC should have never been recruited. How about the kid that committed to LSU but was told that he would have to pay his own way or wait to enroll to make room for Gunner Kiel?? I heard it today on the morning sports show from on of the Tigers writers. Ultimately the kid committed to Auburn.
Why is it Bama/CNS always getting hammered?


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 18, 2012)

fairhope said:


> Why is it Bama/CNS always getting hammered?



Because yall are so much fun to pick on.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 18, 2012)

David Mills said:


> Let's get it straight, once and for all.  This isn't an oversigning issue, no one has signed anything.



I thought I addressed that. I realize that THIS player is not technically oversigned. Oversigning is what the whole issue is about though. If not for the oversigning issue, the SEC would not have implimented the 25 rule (trying to look like they care) than the whole issue of this player being APPARENTLY no26 would be a mute point and we would not be wasting time discussing it. 

I just didn't think I needed to spell all this out in my previous reply. But I have come to realize Bama fan needs lots of clarification so as not to get confused thus falling behind on the topic at hand.


----------



## riprap (Jan 18, 2012)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Just win baby



The most honest statement in the thread.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 18, 2012)

fairhope said:


> SGD, I think that it is a bad practice when any school does it. My problem is that some people are so quick to jump on CNS and Bama and I can only guess that it is because he does it and he is successful. What about the teams that do it but are not high profile or have not achieved the success that he has. There was an article last year about UGA dropping a guy because he was a behavior risk. When questioned, I was told that he smoked pot by a member here. Don't they all seem to smoke weed these days? If UGA cuts schollies because of smoking pot, IC should have never been recruited. How about the kid that committed to LSU but was told that he would have to pay his own way or wait to enroll to make room for Gunner Kiel?? I heard it today on the morning sports show from on of the Tigers writers. Ultimately the kid committed to Auburn.
> Why is it Bama/CNS always getting hammered?



Now we are getting somewhere. I agree with you that Bama takes the brunt of this issue with LSU a close second. Arkansas is brought up from time to time but they just don't win enough so who cares. I know it's not fair but it is what it is. Bama is the poster child for this practice and they are also extremely good so that is why they get hammered on this. Ironically, ESPIN stays clear of this issue like the plague and when pushed will say, "WEELLL, I don't think it's that big of a deal" GEE, I wonder why? Now, go to another outlet for sports media that doesn't have a vested interest in any one conference and you will see much debate about it.

Listen, Bama, with saban, is going to be very very good and compete for titles if he oversigned or not. Bama is just one of those type places that recruiting is not an issue like OSU, USC, Texas, Oklahoma, FL. etc. So the majority of fans across the nation already know it's hard enough for thier team to keep up with the big programs, then you throw in a coach like Saban, then throw in the # of kids he runs threw the program compared to the others that can't becuase the conference won't allow it, and you get the hate you are getting. Fans around the country truely feel saban is benifiting from oversigning whether Bama fans believe it or not. Now, throw on top of that the big time programs I mentioned above, that are in conferences that take a hard line like OSU, thier fans truely believe that if they had 39 additional recruits to "WEED" thru over the last 5 years, we just might have another stud on the dline like JJ Watts that went to Wisky as a 3*, or a stud receiver or linebacker etc. That is were they perceive the advantage.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 18, 2012)

Between 06-2010 Bama signed 113 players. By contrast UGA signed 86.. Bama certainly isn't the only offender, just the most successful.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 18, 2012)

greene_dawg said:


> Between 06-2010 Bama signed 113 players. By contrast UGA signed 86.. Bama certainly isn't the only offender, just the most successful.



Thats quite a difference. Thats nothing but depth.....


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 18, 2012)

Interesting that you included 2006 and 2007, BAMA had just come off of probation with one half of the allotted Schollys...there was a bit of rebuilding to do, Then Saban comes to town and signs about half a class(Shula's guys recruited 90% of these guys).
20 some odd players left over the next two years, and were replaced, some were discipline problems, some broke team rules, and some could not take Saban's program.
Just a little tid bit for ya greeney


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 18, 2012)

greene_dawg said:


> Between 06-2010 Bama signed 113 players. By contrast UGA signed 86.. Bama certainly isn't the only offender, just the most successful.


So do you think this had some correlation between the lousy 2009 and 2010 uga seasons.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 18, 2012)

I've gone round and round with Snooks and a few others here who actually have a brain and use it. 

There is a fundamental difference in how we view "contracts".

I believe that there is no such thing as a free lunch.
You know the deal before you sign...if not, that is your problem.
I have no problem with one year "renewable" schollys(contracts)
it is a two way street.

Perform and play, do not perform and don't play, It's a risk for both parties.

I've got a 3.5 million dollar loan with a bank, I've not been late a single day, that loan is "renewable" annually...and the bank can refuse to renew if they choose for what ever reason...These "kids" go to College to "grow up",...it may not be easy, but it is necessary.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 18, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> So do you think this had some correlation between the lousy 2009 and 2010 uga seasons.



Do you?


----------



## riprap (Jan 18, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> I've gone round and round with Snooks and a few others here who actually have a brain and use it. There is a fundamental difference in how we view "contracts".
> 
> I believe that there is no such thing as a free lunch.
> You know the deal before you sign...if not, that is your problem.
> ...



I didn't know this was a requirement.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 18, 2012)

I have a question.   Right now Alabama has 27 kids committed.  As listed by 247 sports.   They are also in good position to get a few other recruits.  Some of the very good kids.

If we have a new rule by the SEC that says we can only sign 25, which is why the lower ranked kid was kicked to the curb, what will you do with the other 3-5 kids that put you over the 25 mark?   

Will there be grey shirts issued?


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 18, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> I have a question.   Right now Alabama has 27 kids committed.  As listed by 247 sports.   They are also in good position to get a few other recruits.  Some of the very good kids.
> 
> If we have a new rule by the SEC that says we can only sign 25, which is why the lower ranked kid was kicked to the curb, what will you do with the other 3-5 kids that put you over the 25 mark?
> 
> Will there be grey shirts issued?



They will all get Dodge Neons instead of Dodge Chargers


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 18, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> I have a question.   Right now Alabama has 27 kids committed.  As listed by 247 sports.   They are also in good position to get a few other recruits.  Some of the very good kids.
> 
> If we have a new rule by the SEC that says we can only sign 25, which is why the lower ranked kid was kicked to the curb, what will you do with the other 3-5 kids that put you over the 25 mark?
> 
> Will there be grey shirts issued?



I don't know but colored shirts, transfers, medical hardships, etc. will be involved. These things have a way of working themselves out by signing day.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 18, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> I have a question.   Right now Alabama has 27 kids committed.  As listed by 247 sports.   They are also in good position to get a few other recruits.  Some of the very good kids.
> 
> If we have a new rule by the SEC that says we can only sign 25, which is why the lower ranked kid was kicked to the curb, what will you do with the other 3-5 kids that put you over the 25 mark?
> 
> Will there be grey shirts issued?



That's why Saban gets paid the big bucks...


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 19, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> Interesting that you included 2006 and 2007, BAMA had just come off of probation with one half of the allotted Schollys...there was a bit of rebuilding to do, Then Saban comes to town and signs about half a class(Shula's guys recruited 90% of these guys).
> 20 some odd players left over the next two years, and were replaced, some were discipline problems, some broke team rules, and some could not take Saban's program.
> Just a little tid bit for ya greeney



I'm aware of that. I'm certain you would rather me have pulled the data from when you were on probation and had NCAA capped scholly's... Man, Bama signed 27 more players over a four year period. That is over an entire recruiting class. At least you admit it though. Some schools play the game differently than others.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 19, 2012)

greene_dawg said:


> I'm aware of that. I'm certain you would rather me have pulled the data from when you were on probation and had NCAA capped scholly's... Man, Bama signed 27 more players over a four year period. That is over an entire recruiting class. At least you admit it though. Some schools play the game differently than others.




Finally, something that I agree with you on. Some play to win Championships and others play for a 10 win season and are satisfied.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 19, 2012)

Think about that. Bama signed 5 recruiting classes in four years... Holy smokes! Russell Athletics must have a "grey shirt" factory in T-Town! Championships coming in the front door and grey shirts headed out the back... A byproduct of success I suppose.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 19, 2012)

greene_dawg said:


> Think about that. Bama signed 5 recruiting classes in four years... Holy smokes! Russell Athletics must have a "grey shirt" factory in T-Town! Championships coming in the front door and grey shirts headed out the back... A byproduct of success I suppose.



Well, when you have evidence of illegal activity; dial 9-1-1


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jan 19, 2012)

David Mills said:


> Well, when you have evidence of illegal activity; dial 9-1-1



That wouldnt do any good a Bammer would answer the phone..


----------



## grunt0331 (Jan 19, 2012)

By the way guys, it is MOOT POINT, not mute.  Now back to your regularly scheduled bickering.


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 19, 2012)

grunt0331 said:


> By the way guys, it is MOOT POINT, not mute.  Now back to your regularly scheduled bickering.



Sorry... I couldn't hear you, I had you mooted


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 19, 2012)

yellowduckdog said:


> That wouldnt do any good a Bammer would answer the phone..



At least we Bammers know the number.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 19, 2012)

greene_dawg said:


> Think about that. Bama signed 5 recruiting classes in four years... Holy smokes! Russell Athletics must have a "grey shirt" factory in T-Town! Championships coming in the front door and grey shirts headed out the back... A byproduct of success I suppose.



Actually, it's in Alexander City, Al. But, close enough..


----------



## Les Miles (May 1, 2012)

> UPDATE: Nick Saban addresses Justin Taylor controversy
> 
> Three months after signing day, Alabama coach Nick Saban finally spoke publicly about his controversial recruitment of Justin Taylor.
> 
> ...



"We never get rid of any kids."
Does he really expect us all to believe this?

"We made an agreement, and the guy changed his mind."
The agreement was a scholarship offer, he changed his mind after you asked him to gray shirt. 

"He got to do what he wanted to do..."
No, he wanted to play at Bama, instead he went to Kentucky.


And how does he explain what happened to Darius Philon???

Not a flame. Just serious questions.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (May 2, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> "We never get rid of any kids."
> Does he really expect us all to believe this?
> 
> "We made an agreement, and the guy changed his mind."
> ...



The 21-0 beat-down has turned you into a psychotic mess.  This is extremely old, why not live in the present?


----------



## RipperIII (May 2, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> "We never get rid of any kids."
> Does he really expect us all to believe this?
> 
> 
> The Sabinator don't care...


----------



## Les Miles (May 2, 2012)

David Mills said:


> The 21-0 beat-down has turned you into a psychotic mess.  This is extremely old, why not live in the present?



Actually it's not old at all. The story came out late last night: 11:50 pm May 1, 2012, by Michael Carvell  

http://blogs.ajc.com/recruiting/201...ylor-controversy-michael-jackson-ball-marker/


----------



## Les Miles (May 2, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> The Sabinator don't care...



Neither will the Honey Badger


----------



## riprap (May 2, 2012)

Saban wins NC's. Who cares how he does it?


----------



## Les Miles (May 2, 2012)

riprap said:


> Saban wins NC's. Who cares how he does it?



He's a great coach and tireless recruiter. Not sure if I would believe anything that comes out of his mouth though.


----------



## fairhopebama (May 2, 2012)

David Mills said:


> The 21-0 beat-down has turned you into a psychotic mess.  This is extremely old, why not live in the present?



I am sure it still stinging a bit. Just glad The Hat said "it would be an honor to play this team again" in all of his excitement. I can't imagine that he even believed that when he said it and from what we saw leading up to the BCSNCG, LSU fans didn't want it either.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (May 2, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Actually it's not old at all. The story came out late last night: 11:50 pm May 1, 2012, by Michael Carvell
> 
> http://blogs.ajc.com/recruiting/201...ylor-controversy-michael-jackson-ball-marker/



Your comments are old and worn out an you should know better than using the Atlanta Constipation for "current" news.


----------



## Les Miles (May 2, 2012)

David Mills said:


> Your comments are old and worn out an you should know better than using the Atlanta Constipation for "current" news.



Same ol same ol David, you can't face anything negative written about Saban without ignoring the facts and trying to flame others.


----------



## riprap (May 2, 2012)

Nick Saban said:


> Same ol same ol David, you can't face anything negative written about Saban without ignoring the facts and trying to flame others.



They can't even say anything negative about you now.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (May 3, 2012)

Nick Saban said:


> Same ol same ol David, you can't face anything negative written about Saban without ignoring the facts and trying to flame others.



It's not a matter of people saying things about Saban, it just the some ole crap.

But, doesn't matter, we'll just keep winning while the rest of you will keep whinning.

RTR


----------



## Les Miles (May 3, 2012)

David Mills said:


> It's not a matter of people saying things about Saban, it just the some ole crap.
> 
> But, doesn't matter, we'll just keep winning while the rest of you will keep whinning.
> 
> RTR



No whining here. LSU has beat Bama 2 out of the last 3 times they've played and I suspect LSU will beat Bama again Nov 3rd. 




Now... you want to explain all these lies???

"We never get rid of any kids."
Does he really expect us all to believe this?

"We made an agreement, and the guy changed his mind."
The agreement was a scholarship offer, he changed his mind after you asked him to gray shirt. 

"He got to do what he wanted to do..."
No, he wanted to play at Bama, instead he went to Kentucky.


Funny how the same thing happened to Darius Philon


----------



## Madsnooker (May 3, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> "We never get rid of any kids."
> Does he really expect us all to believe this?
> 
> "We made an agreement, and the guy changed his mind."
> ...



Good job reading thru Sabans you know what. 

Reminds me of watching Presidential debates. The kids that can't think for themselves hear this stuff and think it will change the minds of the kids that CAN think for themselves. Example: bama fans read those quotes and say, "see, he does care and the player just changed his mind, Saban really is a good man". Anyone else reads those quotes and immediately bursts out laughing becuase they picture Saban saying that stuff with a straight face when he is pushed into giving an answer and you get the feeling he really does believe that everyone buys it. Another words, the same reaction everyone had when Clinton pointed his finger at us and made the famous quote, which was absolute, immediate laughter.


----------



## Madsnooker (May 3, 2012)

David Mills said:


> But, doesn't matter, we'll just keep winning while the rest of you will keep whinning.
> 
> RTR



As my last paragraph in post 134 says, this should be your reply on every rebuttal you give. Problem is, this reply also gets sprinkled with some replys that try and defend what Saban does. In other words, talking out of both sides of your mouth. 

You say it "doesn't matter" but this conclusion leads me to believe it "DOES MATTER" much more than you Bama fans will acknowlegde. Why else would you give Quotes from Saban in articles with his defense and then once someone reads right thru Sabans you know what, then resort to "who cares type stuff and we got the trophy montra. Just start and end with those type replys and us non Bama fans won't have much to say.


----------



## Les Miles (May 3, 2012)

Madsnooker said:


> Good job reading thru Sabans you know what.
> 
> Reminds me of watching Presidential debates. The kids that can't think for themselves hear this stuff and think it will change the minds of the kids that CAN think for themselves. Example: bama fans read those quotes and say, "see, he does care and the player just changed his mind, Saban really is a good man". Anyone else reads those quotes and immediately bursts out laughing becuase they picture Saban saying that stuff with a straight face when he is pushed into giving an answer and you get the feeling he really does believe that everyone buys it. Another words, the same reaction everyone had when Clinton pointed his finger at us and made the famous quote, which was absolute, immediate laughter.



I think most people outside of Tuscaloosa and even the more rational Bama fans know the truth.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (May 3, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I think most people outside of Tuscaloosa and even the more rational Bama fans know the truth.



And the truth is we kicked LSU's rear end and it still stings.


----------



## Les Miles (May 3, 2012)

David Mills said:


> And the truth is we kicked LSU's rear end and it still stings.



And that's all you've got to-hang-your-hat-on with your sad, sad little life. 

The reckoning is coming Nov 3rd. Hope you have thick skin grandpa.


----------



## chadair (May 3, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> And that's all you've got to-hang-your-hat-on with your sad, sad little life.
> 
> The reckoning is coming Nov 3rd. Hope you have thick skin grandpa.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 3, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> And that's all you've got to-hang-your-hat-on with your sad, sad little life.
> 
> The reckoning is coming Nov 3rd. Hope you have thick skin grandpa.



op2:

Have a beer Stacy.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 3, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> op2:
> 
> Have a beer Stacy.


He needs a case


----------



## chadair (May 3, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> op2:
> 
> Have a beer Stacy.





Matthew6 said:


> He needs a case



yes I do, u buyin??


----------



## Muddyfoots (May 3, 2012)

Sometimes I think Harvey Updyke has an account.

Just sayin.....


----------



## brownceluse (May 3, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> And that's all you've got to-hang-your-hat-on with your sad, sad little life.
> 
> The reckoning is coming Nov 3rd. Hope you have thick skin grandpa.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 3, 2012)

Muddyfoots said:


> Sometimes I think Harvey Updyke has an account.
> 
> Just sayin.....


----------



## Unicoidawg (May 3, 2012)

Muddyfoots said:


> Sometimes I think Harvey Updyke has an account.
> 
> Just sayin.....



Maybe more than one.......


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (May 4, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> And that's all you've got to-hang-your-hat-on with your sad, sad little life.
> 
> The reckoning is coming Nov 3rd. Hope you have thick skin grandpa.


Fortunately, I have a life outside of this forum (unlike some of you).

I've said it at least 20 times that LSU should be the team next year.  But, I thought UGA was gonna be the team in 2008 and we saw how that turned out.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (May 4, 2012)

Muddyfoots said:


> Sometimes I think Harvey Updyke has an account.
> 
> Just sayin.....


I would have used my chainsaw


just sayin


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (May 4, 2012)

Unicoidawg said:


> Maybe more than one.......



Yeah, and we can all plainly see that UGA and LSU has theirs as well.


----------



## brownceluse (May 4, 2012)

David Mills said:


> Fortunately, I have a life outside of this forum (unlike some of you).
> 
> I've said it at least 20 times that LSU should be the team next year.  But, I thought UGA was gonna be the team in 2008 and we saw how that turned out.



Man thats a pretty low blow! Try not to be so negative!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (May 4, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Man thats a pretty low blow! Try not to be so negative!



Sorry, just trying to demonstrate how wrong I can sometimes be especially when I try to prognosticate.


----------



## Buck (May 4, 2012)

Muddyfoots said:


> Sometimes I think Harvey Updyke has an account.
> 
> Just sayin.....


----------



## RipperIII (May 4, 2012)

Unicoidawg said:


> Maybe more than one.......



yeah, many bark, cluck, or feebly roar...interesting that  a Dawg would use Updyke as his example...the hypocrisy extends from top to bottom


----------



## KYBobwhite (May 4, 2012)

*This statement completely defines.........*



riprap said:


> Saban wins NC's. Who cares how he does it?



why Bama has been classified as a "Multiple Offender" by the NCAA. "Just win Baby......that's all that matters!"


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (May 4, 2012)

KYBobwhite said:


> why Bama has been classified as a "Multiple Offender" by the NCAA. "Just win Baby......that's all that matters!"



What are  the multiple offenses  (as classified by the NCAA) during the Saban era???


----------



## fairhopebama (May 4, 2012)

Unicoidawg said:


> Maybe more than one.......



Believe me if he did he would be sniffed out and pointed out by some members on here.

Bama/Saban envy runs very deep on this forum which makes it fun to be a Bama fan and watch you all whine about his every move and every NC.


----------



## Les Miles (May 4, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> yeah, many bark, cluck, or feebly roar...



I like to purr


----------



## Les Miles (May 4, 2012)

David Mills said:


> Fortunately, I have a life outside of this forum (unlike some of you).
> 
> I've said it at least 20 times that LSU should be the team next year.  But, I thought UGA was gonna be the team in 2008 and we saw how that turned out.



You have 8,519 total posts and you are making fun of others for the amount of time spent of here? 

That's rich! 

You better hope your team wins or Nov 4th will be a rough day for you gramps.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (May 4, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You have 8,519 total posts and you are making fun of others for the amount of time spent of here?
> 
> That's rich!
> 
> You better hope your team wins or Nov 4th will be a rough day for you gramps.



Are you stalking me??

You should have more respect for your elders.

I guess this post makes it an even 8520, but, who besides you is counting?


----------



## fairhopebama (May 4, 2012)

David Mills said:


> Are you stalking me??
> 
> You should have more respect for your elders.
> 
> I guess this post makes it an even 8520, but, who besides you is counting?



That is what he does. New members really get him paranoid. I bet he was a hall monitor and crossing guard in school.


----------



## Les Miles (May 4, 2012)

David Mills said:


> Are you stalking me??
> 
> You should have more respect for your elders.
> 
> I guess this post makes it an even 8520, but, who besides you is counting?



Going and checking your post count is not stalking. It's fact-checking the amount of time you yourself spends on here. 

I do respects my elders, I was raised in the South. But some folks lose that respect when they act like a 12 year old. 

Anything else? You know where to find me...


----------



## Les Miles (May 4, 2012)

fairhope said:


> This message is hidden because fairhope,bama is on your ignore list.



Technology is a beautiful thing


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (May 4, 2012)

fairhope said:


> That is what he does. New members really get him paranoid. I bet he was a hall monitor and crossing guard in school.



More like Barney Fife leading the tin foil drive.


----------



## Les Miles (May 4, 2012)

David Mills said:


> More like Barney Fife leading the tin foil drive.



So I guess that would make you Aunt Bea


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (May 4, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Going and checking your post count is not stalking. It's fact-checking the amount of time you yourself spends on here.
> 
> I do respects my elders, I was raised in the South. But some folks lose that respect when they act like a 12 year old.
> 
> Anything else? You know where to find me...



#1. You need to look at how long I've been a member, the date displayed is not the real date.  Back before GON became the owner of this forum the server crashed and a lot of data was lost.  

#2. You show a great deal of maturity yourself and yes I am being facetious

#3. No I don't know where to find you, is that a threat?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (May 4, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> So I guess that would make you Aunt Bea



No, I always saw myself as the Earnest T Bass type


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 4, 2012)

David Mills said:


> #2. You show a great deal of maturity yourself and yes I am being facetious
> 
> #3. No I don't know where to find you, is that a threat?



op2:


----------



## brownceluse (May 4, 2012)

David Mills said:


> #1. You need to look at how long I've been a member, the date displayed is not the real date.  Back before GON became the owner of this forum the server crashed and a lot of data was lost.
> 
> #2. You show a great deal of maturity yourself and yes I am being facetious
> 
> #3. No I don't know where to find you, is that a threat?


----------



## golffreak (May 4, 2012)

Lord, have mercy.


----------



## Les Miles (May 4, 2012)

David Mills said:


> #1. You need to look at how long I've been a member, the date displayed is not the real date.  Back before GON became the owner of this forum the server crashed and a lot of data was lost.
> 
> #2. You show a great deal of maturity yourself and yes I am being facetious
> 
> #3. No I don't know where to find you, is that a threat?



1.) What does that have to do with anything? You still have 8500 post and spend a good amount of time on here like the rest of us. "Hypocrisy"...go look it up old timer.

2.) Looked in the mirror lately? You act like someone just beat you up and stole your milk money anytime any of the rest of us say anything unfavorable about Bama or Saban. You better get some thick skin before Nov 3rd or you will melt.

3.) I don't know, is it?


----------



## Matthew6 (May 4, 2012)

Les, go pollute one of those OMG Uga is gonna win it all threads. BTW, your rock misses you. But before you go, roll tide roll.


----------



## Muddyfoots (May 4, 2012)

golffreak said:


> Lord, have mercy.



I agree.


----------



## 00Beau (May 4, 2012)

Les, most of the stuff you post is negative about Bama, And Nov. 3rd is just another game, your threats about if you lose means nothing, Win or lose, we will still be die hard Bama Fans and you will be a Lsu/Uga or is that Uga/ Lsu Fan?  Dude jealousy is eating you alive! Get over it!!  Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (May 4, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> 1.) What does that have to do with anything? You still have 8500 post and spend a good amount of time on here like the rest of us. "Hypocrisy"...go look it up old timer.



You really need me to explain??  Let's see,,,,,  the longer one is a member he/she will probably make more posts.

But, I actually get bored very easily and you are very entertaining, so,,,,,,,,,,,thanks




Les Miles said:


> 2.) Looked in the mirror lately? You act like someone just beat you up and stole your milk money anytime any of the rest of us say anything unfavorable about Bama or Saban. You better get some thick skin before Nov 3rd or you will melt.



I had thick skin al the way through January 9th,,,,,, remember that date, you should.




Les Miles said:


> 3.) I don't know, is it?



Are you afraid to say Barney????


----------



## Les Miles (May 4, 2012)

00Beau said:


> Les, most of the stuff you post is negative about Bama, And Nov. 3rd is just another game, your threats about if you lose means nothing, Win or lose, we will still be die hard Bama Fans and you will be a Lsu/Uga or is that Uga/ Lsu Fan?  Dude jealousy is eating you alive! Get over it!!  Roll Tide!!!



Y'all sure are a sensitive bunch.


----------



## Les Miles (May 4, 2012)

So back to the post that started all this mess. 

Does any reasonable Bama fan care to discuss the article?



> UPDATE: Nick Saban addresses Justin Taylor controversy
> 
> Three months after signing day, Alabama coach Nick Saban finally spoke publicly about his controversial recruitment of Justin Taylor.
> 
> ...



"We never get rid of any kids."
Does he really expect us all to believe this?

"We made an agreement, and the guy changed his mind."
The agreement was a scholarship offer, he changed his mind after you asked him to gray shirt. 

"He got to do what he wanted to do..."
No, he wanted to play at Bama, instead he went to Kentucky.


And how does relate to what happened to Darius Philon???


----------



## rhbama3 (May 4, 2012)

28 scholarships reduced to 25- do you risk losing a healthy top recruit or an injured one? Taylor and Philon both asked to gray-shirt, both chose not to. 
It's odd that an LSU fan keeps pressing this issue when Les Miles has been guilty of the same thing or better yet, outright pulling a scholarship from a player already on the team. But, since Saban is the one everybody loves to hate, he gets most of the press. Nick wants to stay on top and that means reloading with the best he can get. He's a meanie, we get it. But, look at the results. I hope he stays 20 more years.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 4, 2012)

Ewww.  More doo doo bombs thrown by David Mills.  It's like standing in front of the chimp cages at the zoo.


----------



## RipperIII (May 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> 28 scholarships reduced to 25- do you risk losing a healthy top recruit or an injured one? Taylor and Philon both asked to gray-shirt, both chose not to.
> It's odd that an LSU fan keeps pressing this issue when Les Miles has been guilty of the same thing or better yet, outright pulling a scholarship from a player already on the team. But, since Saban is the one everybody loves to hate, he gets most of the press. Nick wants to stay on top and that means reloading with the best he can get. He's a meanie, we get it. But, look at the results. I hope he stays 20 more years.



Please don't confuse these guys with rational thought, it doesn't fit their argument


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (May 5, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> It's odd that an LSU fan keeps pressing this issue when Les Miles has been guilty of the same thing or better yet, outright pulling a scholarship from a player already on the team.



It's funny when said LSU fan uses the word hypocrite; maybe we need to talk about players like Elliot Porter.  Porter was a Les Miles grey shirt that ended up going to Kentucky.  Porter SIGNED with LSU in Feb 2010 but Les Miles had a big doo doo surprise for Porter.  Les didn't have enough scholarships and he wanted Porter to wait until January 2011.

Porter wasn't hurt, grades were not an issue, Les just snatched the rug out from under him.

Now, we have a character that uses the name Les Miles (big man crush) on this forum that loves to criticize Bama and Saban for doing what I described above. What is the term for such a person?

But I understand, Saban left LSU after bringing them back from total obscurity and irrelevance and ended up at Bama where he wins 2 NCs in an extremely short period of time.  LSU fans see this as their "lost glory" and will hate Saban til the end of time because of it.

I'm crying crocodile tears.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 5, 2012)

RTR. Have a nice day David.


----------



## fairhopebama (May 5, 2012)

The hypocrisy spewed yesterday a little further from Les. All the smack he talks about kevina on here and guess what he does yesterday? He calls Kevin on the phone to try to find out a few things related to members on the forum like west ga hunter who is banned and mary46 who he believes is Kevin or Jim. He talks about life outside of the forum but it appears that either he has none or he is working as an PI for GON. So what is it Barney? Sounds like the phone conversation didn't go your way. Did you hit the ignore button on your phone?


----------



## Les Miles (May 5, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Ewww.  More doo doo bombs thrown by David Mills.  It's like standing in front of the chimp cages at the zoo.



Yep. We even got some monkeys too. They always like to imitate others. I like to watch the monkeys play.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 5, 2012)

David Mills said:


> It's funny when said LSU fan uses the word hypocrite; maybe we need to talk about players like Elliot Porter.  Porter was a Les Miles grey shirt that ended up going to Kentucky.  Porter SIGNED with LSU in Feb 2010 but Les Miles had a big doo doo surprise for Porter.  Les didn't have enough scholarships and he wanted Porter to wait until January 2011.
> 
> Porter wasn't hurt, grades were not an issue, Les just snatched the rug out from under him.
> 
> ...



You used to work for LSU?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (May 5, 2012)

fairhope said:


> The hypocrisy spewed yesterday a little further from Les. All the smack he talks about kevina on here and guess what he does yesterday? He calls Kevin on the phone to try to find out a few things related to members on the forum like west ga hunter who is banned and mary46 who he believes is Kevin or Jim. He talks about life outside of the forum but it appears that either he has none or he is working as an PI for GON. So what is it Barney? Sounds like the phone conversation didn't go your way. Did you hit the ignore button on your phone?



Sounds like Barney needs some psychiatric help, living in a fantasy world.  Reminds me of that movie called "A Beautiful Mind".


----------



## Les Miles (May 6, 2012)

David Mills said:


> Sounds like Barney needs some psychiatric help, living in a fantasy world.  Reminds me of that movie called "A Beautiful Mind".



Yep, you're mighty tough behind that keyboard aren't you little man? I know your type, all talk and 145 pounds of running scared.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 6, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Yep, you're mighty tough behind that keyboard aren't you little man? I know your type, all talk and 145 pounds of running scared.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 6, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


>


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (May 6, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Yep, you're mighty tough behind that keyboard aren't you little man? I know your type, all talk and 145 pounds of running scared.



Ohhhh, did I hurt your feelings?

You're wrong again, I'm actually between 210 and 215.  The last time I saw 145 was about the 9th grade.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 6, 2012)

David Mills said:


> Ohhhh, did I hurt your feelings?
> 
> You're wrong again, I'm actually between 210 and 215.  The last time I saw 145 was about the 9th grade.


----------



## Les Miles (May 6, 2012)

David Mills said:


> Ohhhh, did I hurt your feelings?
> 
> You're wrong again, I'm actually between 210 and 215.  The last time I saw 145 was about the 9th grade.



You can't hurt my feelings grandpa. I don't whine and meltdown like some folks around here.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 6, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


>



You must really love popcorn.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (May 6, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You can't hurt my feelings grandpa. I don't whine and meltdown like some folks around here.



Hey Barney, 21 to 0  makes me whine and meltdown everyday.


WOOHOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (May 6, 2012)




----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (May 6, 2012)




----------



## Danuwoa (May 6, 2012)

Why are you "Barney" now?  That was the name some of internet ruffians tried to hang on me.  Much to my amusement.  I wonder what the ultimate tough guy blue iron is up to these days.


----------



## riprap (May 6, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Why are you "Barney" now?  That was the name some of internet ruffians tried to hang on me.  Much to my amusement.  I wonder what the ultimate tough guy blue iron is up to these days.



More tats.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 6, 2012)

riprap said:


> More tats.


----------



## brownceluse (May 6, 2012)

riprap said:


> More tats.



RTR by god!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 7, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Why are you "Barney" now?  That was the name some of internet ruffians tried to hang on me.  Much to my amusement.  I wonder what the ultimate tough guy blue iron is up to these days.





riprap said:


> More tats.





South GA Dawg said:


>



Raising coon dogs and learning to be a baby Daddy.


----------

